
The Server Market Booms, and It Could Last for a While - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/03/01/server-market-booms-last/
======
randomerr
for my industry we have regulation that require we keep all the data in-house.
Also we need low latency. We can't get either from cloud services. We're
hoping ARM servers mature so we don't have the power consumption and heat to
deal with.

